

Video lecture series on programming languages and formal reasoning - ionfish
http://www.cs.uoregon.edu/Activities/summerschool/summer10/curriculum.html

======
partition
This is excellent. Thanks for linking this. I'm still kind of new to PL
research and this looks like a ''who's who'' of higher-level PL topics.

Anyone have recommendations on the right books to read, by the way? I'm
working through Pierce's Types and Programming Languages along with Purely
Functional Data Structures and Pearls of Functional Algorithm Design. I
understand the sequel to TaPL covers more modern concepts. Would that be the
natural next choice?

~~~
bitsai
Disclaimer: I'm no expert on PL research, and haven't read any of the texts
you mentioned (bought myself Purely Functional Data Structures for Christmas,
but it's sitting behind several other books on my to-read list). That said,
the titles you mentioned reminded me of Steve Yegge's list of advanced reading
for programmers:

<http://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/ten-challenges>

TaPL and PFDS are both on the list. Given what you wrote, I thought perhaps
you'd be interested in some of the other entries, such as "Programming
Language Pragmatics" or "The Essentials of Programming Languages".

------
kawks
It's pity that some of the videos are of awful quality and some are almost
broken.

